# 1 year old french lop - Akron Ohio - Hoptimus Prime



## imthatnicka (Jul 28, 2016)

Hello, I am the owner of a french lop rabbit (Hoptimus Prime) who needs a new home since I am moving. My roommates who told me they would take care of the rabbit after i moved decided they no longer want this responsibility, so now I am stuck with finding it a home before the end of this month. Here is a craigslist post I made. I would like to avoid Criagslist because I am sure there are people there with bad intentions for her. I would like to see her go to a good home. As said in the post, I will provide all necessary items to take care of her, including cage, water bottle, hay, food, and bedding. All of this will be free, including Hoptimus Prime. Please contact me ASAP, she needs a new home by this weekend

http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/for/5705047927.html


----------

